# Which board?



## Mammothman (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello, I really need some advice on which board to get. I currently have the Bataleon Airobic and i previously had the Capita indoor survival both with union forces. The capita was stolen and the bataleon is good for jibs but im having trouble on jumps and the rest of the mountain. Im looking for an all mountain freestyle board such as :
-Lib tech skate banana
-never summer evo
-park pickle
-ARBOR westmark
maybe the trs?

Any advice is much appreciated. I am goofy ride 15 -15 on a 23 inch stance.
I want a board that is fun in park but can handle it all which i heard these boards were good for.
please help.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Sucks to hear about the stolen board man, always a shame. I don't think you could go terribly wrong with any of these boards although a decent amount of people complain about the Arbors so I'd caution you if you were to go that route. However if I had to choose I'd probably opt for the NS Evo, although I would recommend the Proto CT over that board for what you might be looking for.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i would also go with the evo


----------



## Mammothman (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help man. Just curious, what do people complain about with arbors? and why the proto over the evo? I thought the proto was an all mountain only board 

Your advice is much appreciated!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

There is some dispute over the durability of the Arbors. Some say they are soft, some say they are fine. You never know but no matter what, a rock you didn't see lurking underneath the surface will win over any board.

The never summers are more durable I think everyone agrees with that however I find my 2012 evo to be less so than the 2011 SL I had. But that's just anecdotal not conclusive.

The Evo is a softer deck, more for jib/buttering. The Proto a bit stiffer maybe what you want here. At least for the Never Summer models.


----------



## Mammothman (Dec 18, 2011)

What stiffness are we talking with the evo? like a "holy shit this is anoodle" or stiffer? My bataleon airobic is too soft for the mountain but ridiculously fun in the park so i need something stiffer but not something too stiff to have fun in the park like i heard about the skate banana.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Mammothman said:


> Thanks for the help man. Just curious, what do people complain about with arbors? and why the proto over the evo? I thought the proto was an all mountain only board
> 
> Your advice is much appreciated!


As I've heard around here the Arbors seem to be susceptible to base damage which could easily lead to core shots. Also the Proto CT and Evo are really pretty comparable, however the CT is a bit more stiffer with a flex of 5 allowing better all mountain riding. Other than that there isn't too much difference

My board also has a flex of 5 and I bought it with both park and all mountain riding in mind as well.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Mammothman said:


> Thanks for the help man. Just curious, what do people complain about with arbors? and why the proto over the evo? I thought the proto was an all mountain only board
> 
> Your advice is much appreciated!


the proto is a little stiffer which is better for jumps and other mountain activities. good luck finding one though


----------



## Mammothman (Dec 18, 2011)

what board is that and what does eveyone think of the elephant in the room, the SKATE BANANA? i know its overrated and what not but its popular for a reason how does it compare to the westmark and evo/proto ct?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mammothman said:


> What stiffness are we talking with the evo? like a "holy shit this is anoodle" or stiffer? My bataleon airobic is too soft for the mountain but ridiculously fun in the park so i need something stiffer but not something too stiff to have fun in the park like i heard about the skate banana.


Definitely not a noodle. I ride a 152cm and I'm 145lbs on a bad day (bad day meaning too many carne asada burritos the past month). It is soft, but even I have to work to press it. I suck at pressing which is why I have to work on it, but with a noodle I would just lean. I still gotta work my leg on this to press it.

On carpet I can press the shit out of it. That's because I'm not worried about the board slipping on the snow and don't worry about balance.

It is definitely not too soft for the mountain. I'd place it midway between noodle and medium stiffness. The proto is a bit stiffer. With my light weight and weak legs I think the Evo is the perfect flex for me to butter and then go down a groomer at reasonable speeds.


----------



## Mammothman (Dec 18, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Definitely not a noodle. I ride a 152cm and I'm 145lbs on a bad day (bad day meaning too many carne asada burritos the past month). It is soft, but even I have to work to press it. I suck at pressing which is why I have to work on it, but with a noodle I would just lean. I still gotta work my leg on this to press it.
> 
> On carpet I can press the shit out of it. That's because I'm not worried about the board slipping on the snow and don't worry about balance.
> 
> It is definitely not too soft for the mountain. I'd place it midway between noodle and medium stiffness. The proto is a bit stiffer. With my light weight and weak legs I think the Evo is the perfect flex for me to butter and then go down a groomer at reasonable speeds.


hhaha mkes sense and asounds like the flex im looking for. how does it compare to the banana and how forgiving and fun is it in the park?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mammothman said:


> hhaha mkes sense and asounds like the flex im looking for. how does it compare to the banana and how forgiving and fun is it in the park?


Oh I'm not good enough to tell you that. I can just flex but that's about it :laugh: Never rode the banana


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Mammothman said:


> what board is that and what does eveyone think of the elephant in the room, the SKATE BANANA? i know its overrated and what not but its popular for a reason how does it compare to the westmark and evo/proto ct?


Yeah, reason being Lib hype.

Evo is going to be a little more vesatile than your Airobic but I would argue less so than the Westmark. As far as base durability goes, did you have any problems with your CAPiTA's base? CAPiTA's are softer than Arbors.

I'd be fine with a Westmark as my only board, Evo I would probably want a little more.


----------



## Mammothman (Dec 18, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Yeah, reason being Lib hype.
> 
> Evo is going to be a little more vesatile than your Airobic but I would argue less so than the Westmark. As far as base durability goes, did you have any problems with your CAPiTA's base? CAPiTA's are softer than Arbors.
> 
> I'd be fine with a Westmark as my only board, Evo I would probably want a little more.


I had no problems with Capita base. I do have a problem with the Airboic's extruded base so as long as its sintered. So the westmark is a park board that can handle the mountain or just a do everythiing board because i want a park focused board if you know what i mean.

Also are you saying the skate banana doesnt even compare to these boards. should it be in the running at all or is it a park only board because i thought it was similar to these freestyle decks? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Mammothman said:


> I had no problems with Capita base. I do have a problem with the Airboic's extruded base so as long as its sintered. So the westmark is a park board that can handle the mountain or just a do everythiing board because i want a park focused board if you know what i mean.
> 
> Also are you saying the skate banana doesnt even compare to these boards. should it be in the running at all or is it a park only board because i thought it was similar to these freestyle decks?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I don't consider the Banana to be in the running as a snowboard at all ever. Even for what it's mildly good at, there are many boards better for cheaper. 

The Coda is more of the do everything. The Westmark is skate the whole mountain. Designed as a park board, just as fun outside the park.


----------



## Mammothman (Dec 18, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I don't consider the Banana to be in the running as a snowboard at all ever. Even for what it's mildly good at, there are many boards better for cheaper.
> 
> The Coda is more of the do everything. The Westmark is skate the whole mountain. Designed as a park board, just as fun outside the park.


THe westmark sounds like what i want. How hard is it to carve confidently on it and how is the coda in the park?

Btw what exactly do u have against the banana and what do u consider it be good at and bad at. im confused bc i thought that the banana directly competed with these boards and i have seen pros riding it in the powder and across the mountain. so whats ur take on that and
the difference between the westmark and the coda?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Mammothman said:


> THe westmark sounds like what i want. How hard is it to carve confidently on it and how is the coda in the park?
> 
> Btw what exactly do u have against the banana and what do u consider it be good at and bad at. im confused bc i thought that the banana directly competed with these boards and i have seen pros riding it in the powder and across the mountain. so whats ur take on that and
> the difference between the westmark and the coda?


Honestly for me it's not just the Banana. Its any Mervin with BTX. Being rocker between the feet the flat makes it feel like you can't shift your weight around on the board. If you lean too far forward your back foot wants to pop up. Same for back and front. On top of that you're paying almost $500 for their second tier board? Really? They just don't have the versatility something at that price range should. They're Ok in pow for a surfier feel and ok on jibs. 

Carving on the Westmark is as good as carving can be on a park stick. It drives under the feet cause of grip tech, but it grips really well and lays into a turn really smooth. Quick edge to edge too.

The Coda is the all mountain board that's really fun in the park, the Westmark is the park board that really fun all mountain. Coda is stiffer and has a longer nose than tail. The Westmark is true twin.


----------



## Mammothman (Dec 18, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Honestly for me it's not just the Banana. Its any Mervin with BTX. Being rocker between the feet the flat makes it feel like you can't shift your weight around on the board. If you lean too far forward your back foot wants to pop up. Same for back and front. On top of that you're paying almost $500 for their second tier board? Really? They just don't have the versatility something at that price range should. They're Ok in pow for a surfier feel and ok on jibs.
> 
> Carving on the Westmark is as good as carving can be on a park stick. It drives under the feet cause of grip tech, but it grips really well and lays into a turn really smooth. Quick edge to edge too.
> 
> The Coda is the all mountain board that's really fun in the park, the Westmark is the park board that really fun all mountain. Coda is stiffer and has a longer nose than tail. The Westmark is true twin.


How exactly does the coda feel in park because i do not like the idea of a directional twin in park. And how is th westmrk when im hauling ass down icy terrain or through crappy snow. how stiff is it.

Can you just explain to me your cons of the skate banana bc i honestly dont get why you dislike it this much. Sounds like an incredible board and also how do you feel about the lib tech trs. does that compare?

Again how does the coda and westmark compare to the evo? i think i will try to narrow it down so i want to know how they stack up to the evo?

thanks again!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Coda rides like a true twin and floats like a slight directional. The kicks are different lengths. You wont feel it outside of deeper snow.

The Banana has less than average pop, not enough stability for an all mountain board or to be good at jumping cause of that teetering effect of center reverse --> flat sections.

I haven't ridden a TRS in a while, but as far as I know its stiffer than the Coda, pretty much an all mountain board.

Coda sits right about where the Proto does in the NS lineup. The Westmark is between the Proto and Evo though a little closer to the Evo. Draft--->Evo->Westmark--->Proto/Coda---->SL...

I normally ride a 152 Signal Park Flat for most of my riding, which is mainly park. My jibstick is a 150 Park from last year. I rode the Westmark 150 at Winter Park last year in -40 degree temps on shit snow and in a shit park. Never had a problem. Snow does weird things at those temps, in fact I decided not to review the Rome Agent Rocker cause it was acting weird on the ultra frozen snow. The Westmark was fine. Bombing the frozen slopes was fine. And remember, my jib size is 150. My usual all mountain stick is either a 153 or 156 Signal Omni. Most stable 150 I have been on (haven't ridden a 150 Omni, it might be similar).

If you want to hurt your brain with another option the Omni is probably my favorite quiver killer...


----------



## Mammothman (Dec 18, 2011)

Nivek said:


> The Coda rides like a true twin and floats like a slight directional. The kicks are different lengths. You wont feel it outside of deeper snow.
> 
> The Banana has less than average pop, not enough stability for an all mountain board or to be good at jumping cause of that teetering effect of center reverse --> flat sections.
> 
> ...


SO just a couple more questions:
who makes the omni?
Between the westmark, evo, and coda which do uprefer or think i should get?

you are incredibly helpful, moreso than any salesmen or company reps. 

so between those three boards and whatever the omni is who makes it? and i will look into that.


----------



## Mammothman (Dec 18, 2011)

I am open to any suggestions that are similar to these boards. I would love to ride a capita I just do not know how they compare to these decks and all mountain freestyle boards.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dont' forget to read the review forum. Extensive discussion on the Proto, Evo and Westmark in there.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

what about the k2 fastplant?


----------



## Mammothman (Dec 18, 2011)

casper3043 said:


> what about the k2 fastplant?


what type of board is it? all terrain freestyle? i know absolutely nothing about k2 and im assuming theyre crap?


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mammothman said:


> i know absolutely nothing about k2 and im assuming theyre crap?


Foot. In. Mouth.


----------



## Mammothman (Dec 18, 2011)

gauntlet09 said:


> Foot. In. Mouth.


I have heard of numerous accounts where the WWW breaks on impact, washes out on landings, their rocker sucks, and they use bullshit technology that doesnt work. I have a friend that is on his 4th WWW as a throwaway jib board and this is not something i want so where does the fastplant stand? unless you have personal experience with these boards i do not appreciate your comments.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mammothman said:


> unless you have personal experience with these boards i do not appreciate your comments.


Fair enough. My experience is with their high end all mountain decks, which are top notch in every aspect. Also, I've heard nothing but good things about the boards you speak of.

Just be aware of the way you come across when you make a statement like "I don't know anything about _____, I'm assuming it's crap,"


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Mammothman said:


> I have heard of numerous accounts where the WWW breaks on impact, washes out on landings, their rocker sucks, and they use bullshit technology that doesnt work. I have a friend that is on his 4th WWW as a throwaway jib board and this is not something i want so where does the fastplant stand? unless you have personal experience with these boards i do not appreciate your comments.


Fastplant is indestructible, or so they claim. It has a 5 year warranty, not just against defects, but against breakage. However, it has a bamboo core and so it's going to feel different than a poplar or aspen core would.






edit: I considered the Fastplant this year but it just didn't wow me from reviews (I need to get on a demo) and the core breakage warranty, while nice, isn't really that useful. If you think about it, most board failures are going to happen from big core shots that let water delam the board, not the board outright breaking.

I have a 150 Westmark review up under the reviews section. I have 13 days on it so far this season taking it through rocks and all sorts of shit and while the durability has been amazing, it hasn't been terrible, either. So far. However, I expect it to last at least another 37 days of heavy abuse.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

i'm about ready to pull the trigger on the k2 fastplant...my only concerns are if it will stand up to its all terrain label on the mountain and hold an edge.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Mammothman said:


> I have heard of numerous accounts where the WWW breaks on impact, washes out on landings, their rocker sucks, and they use bullshit technology that doesnt work. I have a friend that is on his 4th WWW as a throwaway jib board and this is not something i want so where does the fastplant stand? unless you have personal experience with these boards i do not appreciate your comments.


is this coming from 1 of your friends?? I've heard good things from k2. Their 'flatline rocker is 0 camber which is suppose to be super stable. 

4th www could be user error...you can break any board if you set out to do so...just sayin. Plus model year makes a big diff...lots of changes the past 3 years or so. Check what year he was complaining about. Cant judge a company based on one model either. I think every brand has at least 1 crappy ride...hah.

Anyway...you're probably stronger and much more advanced park rider than I am...so you'd probably kill it in a westmark. Im a complete nub in the "freestyle' realm and I find the westmark super fun just playing around the hill...and since I primarily freeride...imo this board will satisfy all your freeride needs/wants.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

casper3043 said:


> i'm about ready to pull the trigger on the k2 fastplant...my only concerns are if it will stand up to its all terrain label on the mountain and hold an edge.


The Fastplant seems to work better for lighter guys. Like under 160lbs. So for me being under that it was pretty rad, with the Ollie bar, so 2012, the 2011 was a little blah. I quite liked it through crud and it was for sure stable. I would still pick a Westmark over it, but it is for sure a good pick.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

What about the Bataleon Whatever or Evil Twin? I've only heard good things about those boards and they fit the style of riding you want.


----------

